

Ask HN: "medium.com" Posts - SurfScore

It seems like all of a sudden there's always one or more posts from medium.com on the front page of Hacker News.<p>I had never heard of it before a couple weeks ago. Any particular reason for the upswing? Just curious.
======
zimpenfish
Very like svtble in that it's invariably a woolly Gladwell-style "thought
piece" based on some flimsy anecdotal "data" and puffed through a lens of pure
ego.

Also the space bar doesn't scroll down in my Firefox.

~~~
JDGM
"a woolly Gladwell-style "thought piece" based on some flimsy anecdotal "data"
and puffed through a lens of pure ego."

I love this description. You've put into words something I've long felt about
a particular, and pretty large, set of HN submissions.

------
dfc
Given the frequency of the submissions it is not hard to believe that one or
two of their stories makes the front page:

[https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=me...](https://www.hnsearch.com/search#request/submissions&q=medium.com&sortby=create_ts+desc&start=0)

------
tokenadult
You asked about the same issue I was about to ask about. I just looked around
on the site to see a company introduction page

<https://medium.com/about/9e53ca408c48>

and the more detailed page "How Medium Works"

<https://medium.com/about/f13f5eb058c6>

I too am wondering what other HN participants think about Medium.com and how
it compares as a source of story submissions for HN with other sites.

I see Medium is hiring

<https://medium.com/jobs>

and I wonder what tells in-the-know people about the company.

------
vishalzone2002
i believe its because they have extremely good content. Only few people are
allowed to publish and most of them are pretty good tech writers or founders

~~~
herpyderp
I came here to say the opposite. I make a quick domain check if the title
isn't something I'm dying to read about, and won't bother if it is medium.com.
I should note that I'm here primarily for the interesting technical articles,
not the culture pieces, though I wind up reading too many of them anyway. I've
read too many content-less pieces on medium.com that it is starting to feel
like writing-for-the-sake-of-hearing-yourself and I want to avoid spending my
time on that.

~~~
jgeorge
I came here to ride the fence. medium's articles are typically thoughtful and
well-written, but generally are not topics that appeal to me very much when
I'm looking for tech news or other more mainstream HN topics. I usually skip
medium.com links when posted here, but I read them from other sources when I
have time to read something a little more general.

------
ankitml
twitter guy trying to reinvent the wheel.

